# My Addiction and This Slab



## Gdurfey (Feb 2, 2019)

had a few minutes before our local wood turners club meeting so I stopped in at a local wood supplier. Yes, I know better. Walked away from the walnut slabs 3 times, but went back a fourth and came home with this. Will do a sofa type table, about 2’ by 4’.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 2, 2019)

nice slab- looks like graft at top

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 2, 2019)

I will trim about 8 to 10 inches off and will still add a bow tie or something to go across the one check. This will also even out the slab on the back.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 2, 2019)

Nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 2, 2019)

I can see some nice butterflies in those cracks.


On another note, @Gdurfey , explain to me the Gold Wing obsessed


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 2, 2019)

It looks to have some burley figure in it too.
How thick was that slab?


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 2, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> It looks to have some burley figure in it too.
> How thick was that slab?


About 2 inches. Seems very dry, am hoping it is done moving

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 2, 2019)

Wood is never done moving, it always moves, lol.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 2, 2019)

Brink said:


> I can see some nice butterflies in those cracks.
> 
> 
> On another note, @Gdurfey , explain to me the Gold Wing obsessed


Current ride is a 2005 yellow after putting 50k on a silver 05 that met an untimely end. Luckily I didn’t. Those two were after 100,000 miles on a 93 blue one. Along the way I picked up a 76 from a great friend’s estate, my brother’s 75 (first year) and an 84 “naked”, last year without bags and fairing from the factory. 

So, another addiction....I didn’t leave it behind before this wood addiction kicked in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 2, 2019)

Gold wings are awesome. Pure mechanical perfection. I had on 02 1800 in illusion blue.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 2, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> Gold wings are awesome. Pure mechanical perfection. I had on 02 1800 in illusion blue.


Greg, you are like me, too many fun and fantastic interests!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 2, 2019)

Gdurfey said:


> Current ride is a 2005 yellow after putting 50k on a silver 05 that met an untimely end. Luckily I didn’t. Those two were after 100,000 miles on a 93 blue one. Along the way I picked up a 76 from a great friend’s estate, my brother’s 75 (first year) and an 84 “naked”, last year without bags and fairing from the factory.
> 
> So, another addiction....I didn’t leave it behind before this wood addiction kicked in.



I have one kicking around here, somewhere

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 3, 2019)

Gdurfey said:


> Greg, you are like me, too many fun and fantastic interests!


I've always loved motorcycles, had a motorcycle before I had a car, I'll always ride. When I cant hold a bike up anymore I'll be on a trike. Heck I may get a trike before then just because I think they are cool for 2 up touring. I would like to have more than 1 bike.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 10, 2019)

Laid out the pipe legs but need to reduce the length of the center cross pipe. Just a couple inches too long.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2 | Creative 2


----------



## Gdurfey (May 27, 2019)

Well, finally making more progress on my slab. Using Waterlox on this side and am liking so far. As I was finish sanding yesterday, I noticed two areas that look like burl.....does walnut have burls? Either way, gorgeous figure in this slab.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 27, 2019)

Beautiful table! Burls and all! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 27, 2019)

Yup, that's burl, beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 4, 2019)

Well, finished for now....not mounted to legs, want to see if we like the finish.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## JoshfromPA (Jun 5, 2019)

That is a gorgeous piece of wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 5, 2019)

Very nice table.

I notice the butterfly grain seems to be running in the same direction as the table grain? Is that so? If it is, that will split when the table moves.
It needs to running the other way to work properly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 6, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Very nice table.
> 
> I notice the butterfly grain seems to be running in the same direction as the table grain? Is that so? If it is, that will split when the table moves.
> It needs to running the other way to work properly.



Thanks Marc. That was pointed out to me. I knew that in the back of my mind.....after I built it.........my first one; proud of the fit I got, etc. but......will redo when (not if) it happens.


----------

